# Best bindings for nike boots?



## Starter (Jul 16, 2010)

couldnt you adjust the romes before you go buying new bindings?


----------



## AZred60 (Jan 15, 2008)

yeah on those you can actually move the highback towards your toes a little bit. Even just turning them will take some space out of the heel.


----------



## alohafitz (May 9, 2011)

I have Kaiju 9.5 and using Rome Targa L/XL, and they work beautifully together. Had to do some adjustments on the bindings, and it took some time, but at the end they are in harmony.


----------



## jeremy86 (Jul 20, 2008)

I have Nike ZF1 and it worked pretty well with my Rome 390 Boss, but I must say it took me a long time to get the sweet spot.


----------

